# MOSCOW | Symphony 34 | 190m | 623ft | 54 fl | 174m | 570ft | 49 fl | 152m | 497ft | 43 fl | 127m | 415ft | 36 fl | U/C



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*MOSCOW | Symphony 34 | 190m | 623ft | 54 fl | 174m | 570ft | 49 fl | 152m | 497ft | 43 fl | 127m | 415ft | 36 fl | U/C*









Symphony 34


Новый жилой комплекс SYMPHONY 34 является воплощением прогресса и инноваций — в строительстве, дизайне и организации жилой среды. Интерьеры общественных пространств характеризует изысканность, функциональность и лаконичность. Благодаря современным технологиям, квартиры комплекса наполнены...




www.mr-group.ru









Symphony 34 Complex - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com





There are four towers in total:
1. Graphite | 190.0m | 623ft | 54 fl
2. Crystal | 173.8m | 570ft | 49 fl
3. Silver | 151.6m | 497ft | 43 fl
4. Sienna | 126.5m | 497ft | 43 fl

Design by Kleinewelt Аrchitekten


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 2022 updates from the official website:*





















Ход строительства Symphony 34







www.mr-group.ru


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

*11.6







*


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

*31.12







































*


----------

